# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes >  [SQL] NOT LIKE multiple

## Boub.J

Bonjour,

je cherche  faire un NOT LIKE multiple mais je n'y parviens pas.

Voila ce qui marche :


```
SELECT COUNT(*) NBR_ENTREE FROM _test WHERE category NOT LIKE 'categorie1'
```

Voila ce qui ne marche pas :


```
SELECT COUNT(*) NBR_ENTREE FROM _test WHERE category NOT LIKE 'categorie1' and NOT LIKE 'categorie2'
```

Pouvez vous m'aider ? Y a t-il quelque chose de plus performant ?
A savoir qu'il y a trop de catgorie donc je suis oblig de passer par l'exclusion qui est plus simple pour le tri.

Merci d'avance, vous comprendrez que je dbute  ::): 

Boub

----------


## Sb.

LIKE n'a aucun intrt si tu n'utilises pas les caractres jokers  :;): 

L tu peux faire :



```
WHERE category <> 'categorie1' AND category <> 'categorie2'
```

Ou plus court :



```
WHERE category NOT IN('categorie1', 'categorie2')
```

----------


## Boub.J

Impec ! Merci !!!

----------


## truthlife

@Sb Merci bcp.

----------


## artiom

T'avais presque bon dans ta requette!!

SELECT COUNT(*) NBR_ENTREE FROM _test WHERE category NOT LIKE 'categorie1' and NOT LIKE 'categorie2'

Ca ne marche pas et c'est normal a cause de ca:
category NOT LIKE 'categorie1' and NOT LIKE 'categorie2'

ce qui marche c'est ca

category NOT LIKE 'categorie1' and category NOT LIKE 'categorie2'

et puis c'est tout

----------

